# My gentoo home router keeps beeping to me

## Emperor

Ok i have a gentoo installed on my home router for about 4 weeks now

And from today, my router does a high beep, low beep for about 10 secs. it does this 3-4 times per hour the last 3 hours

I have no idea what program is causing this. Have you guys got any idea?

P3 800 pc

running programs:

Named, ncsd, samba, cups, proftpd, courier-imap, apache, firebird

and a distrubuted net client.

Also a firewall that allows me to do NAT and block some ports.

----------

## meyerm

Well, I'm not sure. But if it is as warm in the netherlands as in south germany, your computer is getting too hot.  :Smile:  Our PC (the other are SUNs  :Wink:  ) here is also complaining about the heat with exactly the same concert.

Just an idea...  :Smile: 

----------

## Emperor

well maybe ill check to be sure. but this pc is in a ver cool spot..

But ill check the bios temp. .to be sure  :Smile: 

good idea  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Have you read through any logs for errors?  Perhaps it is an error/warning beeb.  Depending on the actual sound, my machine makes a high/low beep when it gets hot.  Sounds similar to some european police cars.

----------

## Emperor

Yea i checked the logs, it was the first thing I did. 

But I think meyerm was right. My pc was set to warn me when cpu temperature went above 60C.  My CPU temp was 54 after I had stopped the distributed net client for 5 mins and then rebooted. 

Hehe this is the first time my pc's have done that.  :Smile: 

So its not a linux feature but a bios. Sorry!

----------

## meyerm

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Sounds similar to some european police cars.

 

You mean somthing like this?

(OK, it's not the police but the german Feuerwehr (=firefighters?), but they are similar.)  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Similar yes.  Tone is of course quite different.

----------

## taskara

turn off your router, take your cpu out - and turn on your machine without the cpu in it.

is it the same sound as that makes?

----------

